# Slate Green Metallic E46 M3



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

Showed up to an Open House, looked really interesting, almost like Silver Grey with a hint of green to it. The pictures dont do it justice, but its all I got. As always, More Pics Here


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*grey-green*

actually - pretty nice color - different on the M - w/look much better with some LM's


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: grey-green*



shep01 said:


> *actually - pretty nice color - different on the M - w/look much better with some LM's *


how do you know it's grey green and not slate green?


----------



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I know its slate green cause the owner told me it was, and I've seen grey-green many times, and that was not grey-green.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*grey green/slate green*

still w/look better with a set of lm's - but it is a nice coler regrdless


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

I like it :thumbup:


----------

